# Chester DEVA Triathlon



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2013)

Did anyone enter this one?
http://events.chestertri.org.uk/deva-tri

I was talking to a friend who competed & he finished in 3rd/93 in his age-group!!
And, with 5 places available for each category for the ITU Worlds later this year, it seems that he'll be in GB colours 

Swim = _27:20_
Ride = _1.05:02_
Run = _40:44_

_2.15:39
_I've not run with him yet, well - I have, but only ParkRuns (& he finishes a couple of minutes ahead of me)


----------

